# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Các điểm tham quan ở Singapore - du lich sinhgapore

## danghung

*Singapore  nhỏ bé nhưng xinh đẹp và có rất nhiều điều sẽ làm bạn ngỡ ngàng. Để  khám phá hết những điều thú vị ở Singapore có thể bạn sẽ mất nhiều tuần;  để tận hưởng cuộc sống Singapore, bạn sẽ mất nhiều tháng. Chỉ có vẻn  vẹn 4 hay 5 ngày du lịch bạn sẽ không khỏi phân vân nên đi những đâu.  Chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên tìm hiều thông tin về những điểm tham quan  trước rồi hãy đưa ra quyết định những điểm bạn thích. Sau đây là điểm  tham quan bạn không nên bỏ qua: 

**1. Công viên sư tử biển (*Merlion Park*):*  Được mệnh danh là “Biểu tượng chào đón du khách đến Singapore”, Sư tử  biển là nơi khách du lịch chụp ảnh nhiều nhất khi đến Singapore. Hàng  năm có tới trên 1 triệu khách du lịch ghé chân tham quan nơi này. 

_
Sư tử biển Merlion phun nước trêm vịnh Marina_ 


Công  viên sư tử biển với biểu tượng sư tử mình cá Merlion phun nước ra biển  là nơi rất tuyệt vời để ngắm toàn cảnh vịnh Marina, Nhà hát hình quả sầu  riêng Esplanade cũng như khu cao ốc văn phòng của thành phố. Có một  điều mà không phải ai cũng biết là công viên này đã từng được di chuyển  năm 2002 cách xa 120m tính từ địa điểm hiện tại với chi phí 7,5 triệu  SGD. 

*2. Nhà hát Esplanade - Nhà hát Trái Sầu Riêng:*  Nếu như Sydney có nhà hát Opera hình vỏ sò nổi tiếng thì người dân  Singapore cũng có quyền tự hào với Nhà hát Esplanade - nhà hát hình quả  sầu riêng, loại quả rất quen thuộc với những người ở xứ sở miền nhiệt  đới. 


_Nhà hát Trái Sầu Riêng niềm tự hào của người Singapore_

Hàng  ngày, tại đây diễn ra các buổi biểu diễn nghệ thuật của các nghệ sĩ đến  từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Bạn có thể vào tham quan nhà hát trong vòng  45 phút/ lần với giá vé là 8 SGD. 
*
3. Vườn Bách thảo (Botanic Garden):*  giữa một thành phố sôi động, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng những giây phút thư  thái trong một khu rừng rộng tới 53 hecta với hàng ngàn loại cây cỏ. Đặc  biệt hơn là vườn phong lan quốc gia, nơi sưu tập trên 60.000 cá thể của  trên 1.000 loài hoa lan của Singapore và khắp nơi trên thế giới.




*4. Chinatown (Khu phố tầu)*:  Đây là khu vực rất rộng lớn được mệnh danh là trái tim văn hoá của  Singapore, bao gồm các điểm tham quan, đền thờ, chùa chiền, chợ, công  viên và các cửa hàng, các trung tâm ăn uống của người Hoa. Bạn có thể  mua qi pao (loại áo dài truyền thống của Trung Quốc) hoặc chỉ đơn thuần  là thưởng thức món dim sum nổi tiếng của người Hoa. Các đồ thủ công mỹ  nghệ được bày bán ở đây cũng có giá khá rẻ, bạn có thể mua về làm quà  cho người thân.


_Chinatown - Khu phố tầu
_

Một  điểm thú vị mà bạn nên đến là đền thờ của người Hindu - The Sri  Mariamman Temple - một ngôi đền cổ từ năm 1827 với kiến trúc rất ấn  tượng ngay từ cổng vào. Ngoài ra bạn cũng nên đặt chân đến Trung tâm di  sản Hoa kiều (Chinatown Heritage Centre) ở 46 phố Pagoda để có thể tìm  hiểu những nét văn hoá phong phú nơi đây. 


*5. Little India (Khu Tiểu Ấn)*:  Là một trong những nét độc đáo trong nền văn hoá đa sắc tộc của  Singapore, Little India sẽ giúp bạn khám phá những điều mới lạ về người  gốc Ấn Độ. Nơi đây là trung tâm tín ngưỡng và kinh tế của cộng đồng  người gốc Ấn tại Singapore. Bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món càri gà theo  đúng phong cách bản địa hay mua được những đồ thủ công ở các chợ vỉa hè  do chính các nghệ nhân gốc Ấn làm ra. Bạn cũng không nên bỏ qua Siêu thị  Mustafa (mở cửa 24/24h) và các cửa hàng trang sức truyền thống ở nơi  đây. 


_Siêu thị Mustafa (mở cửa 24/24h)_ 


*6. Đài phun nước Fountain Of Wealth:*  Fountain Of Wealth đã được đưa vào sách kỷ lục Guinness năm 1998 với  danh hiệu “Đài phun nước lớn nhất thế giới”, với biểu tượng là lòng bàn  tay úp ngược tượng trưng cho việc bảo đảm duy trì mãi mãi giàu sang phú  quý. Bạn nên tới nơi này trong khoảng 8 đến 9 giờ tối hàng ngày để  thưởng thức màn nhạc nước laser sống động và đẹp mắt. 


_ Fountain Of Wealth - Đài phun nước lớn nhất thế giới được công nhận năm 1998_

*
7. Đảo Sentosa:*  là một trong những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn du khách nhất của Singapore.  trên một diện tích rộng 500 hecta với 3,2 km bờ biển với cát vàng trải  dài, đây quả thật là một thiên đường. 

Khi đã đến đảo Sentosa, bạn hãy chú ý rằng chỉ có một  vài nơi không thu tiền vào cửa, nhưng đa phần là có thu. Trẻ em dưới 3  tuổi không mất bất cứ khoản tiền vé nào cả. Bạn sẽ mất cả ngày để khám  phá Sentosa. 


_Màn biểu diễn nhạc nước thu hút số lượng khách du lịch kỷ lục._ 


*- Công viên đại dương (Underwaterworld)*:  Là điểm tham quan mà bạn không thể bỏ qua. Bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng hơn  2.500 cá thể của trên 250 loài cá biển mà có những loài bạn chưa một  lần được nhìn thấy. Bạn sẽ đặc biệt thích thú khi xem những loài cá đại  dương này vào giờ cho cá ăn hàng ngày : 11h45 sáng, 14h.30 và 16h45  chiều.

_- Khu biểu diễn cá heo (Dolphin Lagoon):_  Là nơi biểu diễn của những chú cá heo lưng gù vô cùng thông minh và  tinh nghịch. Hàng ngày có các show “Gặp gỡ với những chú cá heo” vào lúc  11.00 sáng, 1.30, 3.30 và 5.30 chiều. Giá vé vào cửa đã nằm trong tiền  vé vào công viên đại dương, dù để nối hai nơi này bạn cần phải đi xe  buýt chạy liên tục trên đảo. 

_- Tháp Carlsberg_:  Cao 131m so với mặt nước biển, đây là tháp quan sát cao nhất châu Á. Từ  đây bạn có thể phóng tầm mắt quanh đảo Sentosa và các hòn đảo lân cận. 

_- Công viên bướm và vương quốc côn trùng (Butterfly Park & Insect Kingdom)_: Là một công viên khá lạ với những loài bướm nhiều màu sắc và những con côn trùng độc đáo. 
- Rạp chiếu phim: Là nơi bạn sẽ có được cảm giác mạnh khi chinh phục các cuộc thám hiểm qua công nghệ hình ảnh đa chiều 3D. 
_
- Những hình ảnh của Singapore (Images of Singapore)_ : Là nơi bạn sẽ biết về một Singapore trong quá khứ, hiện tại và tương lai. 


_- Tắm biển:_  ở Sentosa có 3 bãi biển chính là Tanjong Beach, Palawan Beach, Siloso  Beach. Bạn có thể tắm biển, chơi bóng chuyền hay đơn giản là dạo chơi  trên những bãi cát vàng trải dài. 

_- Nhạc nước Sentosa (Song of the sea):_ Đây  là màn biểu diễn nhạc nước thu hút số lượng khách du lịch kỷ lục. Mỗi  tối có hai show diễn cố định là vào 19h40 và 20h40 tối. Ngoài ra vào  những dịp cuối tuần còn có thêm xuất diễn 21h40. Thời lượng cho một màn  trình chiếu là 15 - 25 phút.
*
9.  Vườn thú quốc gia Singapore (Singapore Zoo):*  vườn thú Singapore có diện tích 28 hecta với 3.200 cá thể thuộc 330  loài thú, trong đó có 20% là những loại thú quý hiếm có nguy cơ tuyệt  chủng. Mỗi năm có khoảng 1,2 triệu lượt khách tham quan vườn thú này. 




Nằm bên trong tour du lịch vườn thú quốc gia Singapore còn có Công viên thú đêm Night Safari và Công viên chim Jurong Bird Park  bạn không nên bỏ qua vì nó rất độc đáo và vô cùng thú vị. Tuy nhiên để  tiết kiệm, bạn có thể mua vé cho 2 hoặc 3 điểm tham quan, bao gồm Vườn  thú Singapore, Công viên chim Jurong Bird Park và Vườn thú đêm Night  Safari. 
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
hoặc tham khảo thêm tour Du Lịch Singapore 260$ (Giảm 56%) 				- du lich singapore 260$ ( giam 56%)   
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*



*

*

----------

